# Happy heinys vs. bumgenius? Recs?



## newbie_mary (Nov 29, 2005)

I have one Bumgenius and love it, and want to order some more pockets. I've heard great things about happy heinys as well. Anyone tried both and prefer one? I have a quite heavy wetter, so am looking for something that would work for him.

Thanks,
Mary


----------



## masonite (Jul 12, 2006)

I like both of them. I only ever tried one bG! and sold it---but I did like it. I now have quite a few HH's in my stash, and I really like them. I noticed today, that they seem a little bit more trim than my FB's. I could be wrong, but it seemed that way this morning when I put my sons shorts on (over a HH)! I also remember that my bG was really trim as well. I just didn't like that they didn't have very many colors, and I wasn't totally sure how they would hold up in the long-run.

I guess it would matter if you were looking for a one-size diaper or not.


----------



## amandapanda9 (Aug 7, 2006)

I have one of each...the Bum Genius probably holds up better for a heavy wetter than the HH....but the HH is more trim (in my opinion) and you can get tons of cute colors. And I have a print HH, I've heard the you can use the solid colored ones for overnight use since they do better than the prints as far as wetness.....I like that the BG is one sized and it's an easy to use one sized dipe in my opinion....but the HH is cuter and a tad trimmer too...and I really like that it has microfleece inside (rather than suedecloth) because I find the inside is a bit softer...plus the fleece is made to roll out so I never have any red marks on my son's skin when he wears the HH. If you son is a heavy wetter, I would either get some solid colored HH or the BG for overnight....and then maybe some print HH for daytime since they are so cute


----------



## EmmalinesMom (Feb 9, 2003)

If you have a heavy wett and want to try the HH, you might want to stick with the solid colors (though there are lots to choose from!) because they wick less, being laminated poly rather than cotton. If you can change more frequently the prints should be ok too though.


----------



## mom2olivia (Apr 4, 2006)

I'm am totally split on these, I have 5 of each







I like each for different reasons. Both fit my dd well, both seem to work equally well. HH offers more variety of choices, but the thought of BGs being "one size" is very inviting. I'm starting to see some tab fraying on my BGs and I'm less than impressed with that since they are not very old at all. I use hemp in my HHs and the cotton babies micro terry in the BGs and though I like to use hemp as much as possible I don't mind the cottonbabies inserts, they are absorbent and I have not experienced any "stink" issues with either as of yet. Both are also pretty trim as far as cloth goes. BGs are cheaper if you will be needing to purchase inserts separately w/ HHs. I use the HH stuffins with mine and I like it, but I've used a cottonbaby insert in my HH as well and it works









My dd has made it through the night with a HH solid (12+hours)w/ a regular hemp stuffin and there were no leaks at all.







Normally she is in a fitted w/ wool at night, but she was a bit cranky one night so I layed her down earlier than usual thinking she would just take a short nap....but she didn't get up till the AM.

So have I helped w/ your decision?







:


----------



## newbie_mary (Nov 29, 2005)

Thanks for the input, everyone!







I think I'm going to order a few more BGs because of the One Size factor. I've been having issues with stinky dipes so am a bit worried about the microfiber inserts, but the pp made me feel a bit better about that!

Mary


----------

